# Best CO2 Inflator?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

I lost my inflator. I tend to carry just one cartridge so I want something very reliable. Whether it costs $12 or $24 I don't care. Cheaper than a taxi home. I want reliability and fool proof, no-leak operation. 

Looking at a few options:

Lezyne makes nice stuff. 
With housing: Co2 Systems (but threaded only it seems)
Trigger only: Co2 Systems (obviously threaded only)

Genuine Innovations
Proflate Elite

Planet Bike Red Zepplin
Red Zeppelin Inflator Head

Anyone with experience with these or other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

My Planet Bike Red Zepplin works perfectly and is oh so simple to use - and it cost me $10. Others might be fancier and more expensive but they can't work any better.


----------



## JBA (Feb 16, 2012)

I use this one on my mountain bike, used it on my road bike until I found this one. I have only used it once and it works great! The only downside is now I have to buy threaded cartridges.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Kinda like asking what's the best cookie. Everyone has their favorite, some like simple, some like more elaborate.

I like the simple style - thread on, twist like a throttle to let CO2 in, infinitely adjustable, cheap.


----------



## SlowSpokes (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^ definitely that one. Small and simple to carry


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

How about this thread?



superjesus said:


> Lezyne Trigger Drive
> 
> Chuck screws on to Presta/Schrader valves. Doesn't inflate until you squeeze it. Does get rather cold, though, but works well IME.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> If you buy an inflator that doesn't require threaded CO2 cartridges, you can save a ton of money. I use a simple inflator I got on sale at Performance and buy 12-packs of unthreaded CO2 cartridges at Walmart. I don't see the point of spending $2-3 for a simple cartridge when you can buy a box for about $5.


Aren't Wal-Mart's CO2s 12 gram?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you buy an inflator that doesn't require threaded CO2 cartridges, you can save a ton of money. I use a simple inflator I got on sale at Performance and buy 12-packs of unthreaded CO2 cartridges at Walmart. I don't see the point of spending $2-3 for a simple cartridge when you can buy a box for about $5.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

SlowSpokes said:


> ^^^ definitely that one. Small and simple to carry


That's what I use also.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I love how cheap everyone gets when we're talking about CO2 cartridges. I mean we're riding $2k, $3k, $4k, and $5k bikes, We easily spend upwards of $1000 on clothing and accessories, but we balk at spending four measley bucks on a CO2 cartridge.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

tarwheel2 said:


> If you buy an inflator that doesn't require threaded CO2 cartridges, you can save a ton of money. I use a simple inflator I got on sale at Performance and buy 12-packs of unthreaded CO2 cartridges at Walmart. I don't see the point of spending $2-3 for a simple cartridge when you can buy a box for about $5.


Can you really save a ton of money though?
I bought a threaded head, then got a 10 pack of cartreges for less then $20 shipped over a year ago... Luckly i have not used a single one yet, but even if I use five tomorrow Ill still have multiple years worth for $20....
How much savings is really avalible when I spend maybe $10 a year on it?

I prefer to live life lavish, and waste all that money in favor of a device that is 1/10 the size and litterally takes up no space in a pack because it will fit in any nook or cranny.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

superjesus said:


> I love how cheap everyone gets when we're talking about CO2 cartridges. I mean we're riding $2k, $3k, $4k, and $5k bikes, We easily spend upwards of $1000 on clothing and accessories, but we balk at spending four measley bucks on a CO2 cartridge.


I got tired of spending those $4 every time I needed a new cartridge, so I went out and bought a $40 mini-pump instead. I still haven't used it more than ten times. I've actually used it maybe once or twice in the past year, to be exact.


----------

